# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Türklerin dördüncü ana yurdu: Doğu Anadolu

## atoybil

Türklerin dördüncü ana yurdu: Doğu Anadolu


* En eski çağlarda Türklerin kendilerine On ve Ok dediklerini, On Uyul (On federasyonu) şeklinde devletler kurduklarını görüyoruz. İ.ü. 1517''de kurulan Türk devletinin adı, At Oy Bil devletidir.
Ata, Tanrıya kavuşmuş ruh demektir. At, canın Tanrıya kavuşmak üzere tenden atılması anlamına gelir. Ata, daha sonra baba, dede anlamında da kullanılmıştır.
At-Oy-Bil demek ise Tanrı tarafından yönetilen devlet demektir.

* İ.ü. 1517''de kurulan devlette Tatar sözü kullanılıyor. Türük sözü ise İ. ü. 879 yıllarında ilk defa geçiyor. Erenköy yazıtında, üilgiri yazıtında, Etrüskçede, Protogrekçede ''At'' kelimesi çeşitli şekillerde geçiyor. Tatar sözünün kökünün de ''At ata'' sözünden geldiğini Rus Nikolsky söylüyor.

* ''Oğuz'' ise, öbür dünyaya geçmek için gerekli şartları gerçekleştirmiş kişi anlamındadır. At Oğuzlar, Tatarlarla birlikte At oy bil''in kurucusudur. Otuz Tatar diye okunuş yanlıştır. At Oz Tatar At Uquz Oğuz diye okunmalıdır.

* Kürtçe''deki Kırmanç sözü ile Slavca''daki Kray sözü aynı kökten gelir. Tatarca''daki karşılığı kırlay''dır. Kırgız''daki ''kır'' köktür. Ukrayna sözü de Türkçe kırdan gelir; zaten önceleri ''kırayin'' idi... Yani Türk devletlerinin hudut bölgesi, kır bölgesi...

* Semerkant''ta Taksta Karaça geçidi alanında 100 bin yıllıktan daha eski, taştan silahlar, yine üzbekistan''daki Teşiktaş mağarasında aynı döneme ait buluntular, Semerkant kalasında 40 bin-12 bin yılları arası taş baltalar bulunmuştur.

* Afganistan''ın Karakamar kalasında 34 bin yıl öncesine ait buluntular, Başkurdistan''ın Ofa ilindeki Kızılyar köyünde karbon testine göre 29 bin yıl öncesine ait buluntular var.. şölgentaş mağarasında 14 bin yıllık buluntular mevcut.

* Tamgalı Say ise, 40 bin-12 bin yıl öncesine ait dönemleri kapsıyor. Bu kültürün yansımalarını İngiltere''de Fransa''da üekya''da ve Slovakya''da, Baltıklar''da, İtalya''da ve Romanya''da da görmek mümkündür. Avrupa dillerinin hepsinde erken Türk dönemine ait sözler vardır.

* Doğu Anadolu''daki 17 bin-7 bin yıl öncesi döneme ait kaya resimleri de erken Türklerin bıraktığı izlerdir.

BİRİNCİ ANA YURT YEDİSU BüLGESİ

Tamgalı Say, bir okul gibidir, bir tarih okulu. Bu okulu inşa edenler, Ala dağlardan Talas özenine kadar geniş bir alana yayılmıştı. Açıktaş ve Issık kurganı yazıları da son derece eskidir. Talas özeni Kırgız silsilesi Açıktaş mevkiindeki On notası denilen yazıtlarda On uyul liderliğinden söz edilmektedir ki, en eski Türk devletinin adı budur: On-Uyul (On federasyonu) Almatı''dan 55 km. uzakta, Issık kurganında bulunan gümüş kaptaki yazıda ise, ölen devlet başkanının oq haline geldiği belirtiliyor, yani bugünkü algılamayla cennete gittiği söyleniyor.

İKİNCİ ANA YURT BAYKAL

Erken Türklerin ikinci ana yurdu ise, Baykal gölü kıyısından Lena nehrine kadar uzayan alandır. Ulu kem Biltiri''de gördüğümüz tamgaların izleri Oral dağlarına, hatta Güney Fransa ve Portekiz''e kadar uzanmaktadır. Erken Türkler bugünkü Vietnamlılar ve üinlilerin konuştuğu bir dil gibi dil kullanıyordu. Ulu kem Biltiri''deki yazıtlarda ''Esi em'' sözü, ''benim'' demekti. Bu kalıbın bugünkü İngilizce''de ''I am'' olarak aynı anlama geldiğini görüyoruz. Almanca''daki ''der'' ve ''er'' sözcükleri de bu yazıtlarda vardır.



Erken Türklerin üçüncü yurdu Oral dağlarıdır. Başkurdistan''da, Ofa ilinin Kızılyar köyünde 29 bin yıllık, Ak İdil boyundaki şölgentaş mağarasında 14 bin yıllık mağara vardır. Bu mağarada eski Türk tamgalarına rastlıyoruz. Buradaki tamga karakteri, Bulgaristan ve Makedonya''ya kadar yayılmış durumdadır.
Etrüskler ise Avusturya''dan İtalya''ya inmiş, Po ovasına geçici olarak yerleşmiş ve Etruria''ya göç etmişlerdir. üünkü orada bakır ve kalay madeni vardı. Oral dağları da maden açısından zengindi. Bu sebeple erken Türkler Ukrayna kırlarında fazla durmayıp Balkan dağlarına yerleşmeyi tercih etmiş olmalılar.

DüRDüNCü ANA YURT DOĞU ANADOLU

Erken Türklerin dördüncü anayurdu Doğu Anadolu''dur. üelo dağında Kahnı Melikan ve Tahtı Melik Zirvesi kaya resimleri, Gevaruk vadisi resimleri, Mazur vadisi Giyimli köyü resimleri, Ergani yakınlarındaki üayönü yerleşmesi, Put köyünde Kızlar Mağarası resimleri, Başet dağı ve Cunni mağarası yazıtları...
Van''ın kuzeyindeki üilgiri köyü yazıtlarında sonradan Mısır''a hiyeroglif yazısı olarak geçecek tamgalar mevcuttur. 
Bu sebeple olsa gerek, Bitlis''in Ahlat İlçesi''nde, Hacettepe üniversitesi Sanat Tarihi Bölümü üğretim Görevlisi Prof. Dr. Beyhan Karamağaralı ve Gazi üniversitesi Mimarlık Bölümü üğretim Görevlisi Nakış Karamağaralı tarafından 28 kişilik bir ekiple 10 gün önce Selçuklu Mezarlığı''nda başlatılan kazı faaliyetlerinde bulunan 4 büyük tarihi tandır bir gece içinde kimliği belirsiz kişi ya da kişiler tarafından parçalandı! 

Aslan Blut

----------

